# Twisted Recurve Limb



## Kawaliga (Jul 25, 2007)

I have an old Carrol takedown recurve (Glass Laminated) that I used to hunt with a lot. I dug it out the other day and realized that one of the limbs is slightly twisted. I have heard of applying pressure in the opposite direction to take the twist out, but I am wondering if it shoots Ok, is it alright to just leave it alone. What are the chances of it blowing up?Anyone want to opine?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't think you will hurt it by shooting.   They are generally easy to "bump" by straight.  I have had good luck by heating over my electric stove top.  Just about too hot to touch, then grab it with a pot holder.  Twist back past straight and hold it there as long as you can.  Better yet, have cold water running as you heat then run it over the limb to cool afterwards.  I have straighted quite a few this way.  Good luck.


----------

